# Tarmac sport 2015



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these bikes? I am looking to get one for my son. Just wondering what your thoughts are? How it rides etc.
Thanks


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

antihero77 said:


> Does anyone have one of these bikes? I am looking to get one for my son. Just wondering what your thoughts are? How it rides etc.
> Thanks


Suggest you do a search. Tons of posts regarding Tarmac, and especially since the SL4s came onto the scene. 

Cheers!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

The 2015 Tarmac Sport is an SL4 frame.... not the "new" tarmac frame so you can look up thousands of reviews.... I don't think you'll really find a BAD one. Its a solid bike and with the new 5800 series 105, the drivetrain might not be exceptional, but it will definitely be capable... sounds like a great bike for your son. I hope he knows he's lucky to have a dad that'll get him such a great bike.

good luck... I hope he enjoys it and you guys log some miles together.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> The 2015 Tarmac Sport is an SL4 frame.... not the "new" tarmac frame so you can look up thousands of reviews.... I don't think you'll really find a BAD one. Its a solid bike and with the new 5800 series 105, the drivetrain might not be exceptional, but it will definitely be capable... sounds like a great bike for your son. I hope he knows he's lucky to have a dad that'll get him such a great bike.
> 
> good luck... I hope he enjoys it and you guys log some miles together.


Thanks for the heads up. We will for sure get lots of miles in together. I knew all the info you provided was just wondering if anyone actually rode the bike. But I bought it for my guy upgraded the front derailur to a dura ace and swapped the wheels for hed jet 4's. No need to upgrade the 105. It's a great workhorse.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

antihero77 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. We will for sure get lots of miles in together. I knew all the info you provided was just wondering if anyone actually rode the bike. But I bought it for my guy upgraded the front derailur to a dura ace and swapped the wheels for hed jet 4's. No need to upgrade the 105. It's a great workhorse.


damn... that sounds like a great set up. I haven't ridden the 2015 sport, but I've ridden a few SL4's and they were all great bikes in various 105 and ultegra builds. Which color did you get him? Stealth black or Check me out orange.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> damn... that sounds like a great set up. I haven't ridden the 2015 sport, but I've ridden a few SL4's and they were all great bikes in various 105 and ultegra builds. Which color did you get him? Stealth black or Check me out orange.


I got him stealth black. So in his slang it is now murdered out.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

antihero77 said:


> I got him stealth black. So in his slang it is now murdered out.


Nice... sounds like he and i have similar taste.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Nice... sounds like he and i have similar taste.


Yeah my taste too. He has a murdered out Tarmac I have a murdered out F8


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

antihero77 said:


> Yeah my taste too. He has a murdered out Tarmac I have a murdered out F8


A buddy of mine on our team has an sl4 with the same grade of carbon as the new sport. He loves it. I'm sure your son loves his too. 
We just got one of those block on black tarmacs and it looks great! With that new 105 performing the way it does, if you have your own wheelset it's one heck of a bargain! The wheels aren't so hot in my opinion. I rode on a pair once and stood up, put one pedal stroke down and sat back down because the wheel flexed so bad it started hitting the derailleur.


----------

